# Glock Compact Pocket Carry



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Which holsters are best for front pocket carry of the G26/G27?

Advice from any of you who actually pocket carry, either of the above, will be appreciated! I am about ready to pull the trigger on a G26 for CCW carry. (no pun intended)


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I personally cannot see pocket carrying my G-27 which is the same size/weight as the G-26. It is just too heavy and bulky for pocket carry. However I love it in my IWB Don Hume holster. For pocket carry, I'm about to order a Ruger LCP for those times when the G-26/27 don't fit.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I CARGO pocket carry a XD9SC frequently (same size). The XD9SC and the G26/27 are too big for pocket carry, unless it is a huge pocket.

I sewed a vertical stitch up the middle of the thigh/cargo pocket of a few pairs of shorts, that carries any fullsize or compact gun in a vertical fashion, grip up, with decent concealment. It will even accompdate my 5" M&P Pro, with the velcro tabs closed.

For deep concealment/pocket carry, I carry a Kel-Tec P-3AT.

JW


----------



## jonstar (Feb 16, 2009)

JeffWard said:


> I CARGO pocket carry a XD9SC frequently (same size). The XD9SC and the G26/27 are too big for pocket carry, unless it is a huge pocket.
> 
> I sewed a vertical stitch up the middle of the thigh/cargo pocket of a few pairs of shorts, that carries any fullsize or compact gun in a vertical fashion, grip up, with decent concealment. It will even accompdate my 5" M&P Pro, with the velcro tabs closed.
> 
> ...


I am an overweight dude... and carrying my 27 at my waist gets to be quite uncomfortable... generally it is in an ankle holster but on those odd occasions that I am wearing shorts, i wear a cargo short and have modified the right side cargo pocket exactly as you have described... regardless of where my 27 is, i ALWAYS have my P3AT on my hip...


----------

